# Photo Gallery



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

I recon we have some real good photographers on here who have posted some nice photos, however they do seemed scattered around the threads. I have noticed that other forums often have "Photo Gallerys" that are sectioned and was wondering if anyone else would like one on here if we could talk Admin into setting it up, may be a non starter but would be intrested in some other views.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

***** said:


> Hi Geoff
> There is already a Photo gallery if you look in forums



  Yes I am aware of that, but I find it it difficult to, for instance, view other members campers. and find the "sectioned" format particularly with thumbnails easier to use.


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

***** said:


> I take it you mean something similar to the other forum (mhf).
> It is quite easy to use but I don't know what implications it may have for Admin or if it would be compatible (photo size etc)
> maybe admin will read this forum and check it out.



Yes thanks Graham you've summed it up well for me, I just thought that a more accessable photo gallery might help to attract more of the "guests" to get involved
  By the way sorry for the slight mix up, I submited the post instead of previewing and had to edit it to make sense as I had missed a bit out, I think you probably read the post prior to the edit.


----------



## sundown (Dec 5, 2007)

***** said:


> I take it you mean something similar to the other forum (mhf).
> It is quite easy to use but I don't know what implications it may have for Admin or if it would be compatible (photo size etc)
> maybe admin will read this forum and check it out.


I agree with you both about a photo gallery for, members vans, meets, etc.
I too, am a member of the other site, but, I never join in there because I find this one more friendly and informative. 
Im sure admin will take your suggestions into consideration. 
I would like to see a thread with a pictorial journey of wildcamp sites from "A" to "B" 
I plan to do this, maybe next week, from "blairgowrie to braemar" 
taking photos as I go, Its a very picturesque part of Scotland 
straight through Glenshee, and passing Balmoral castle 
(no camping on the road when "SHE" in in residence)
 then over the moor (bleak in winter) to tomintoul
directions to a site are ok, but I think photos  would be a better idea
what do you think?


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 5, 2007)

sundown said:


> I agree with you both about a photo gallery for, members vans, meets, etc.
> I too, am a member of the other site, but, I never join in there because I find this one more friendly and informative.
> Im sure admin will take your suggestions into consideration.
> I would like to see a thread with a pictorial journey of wildcamp sites from "A" to "B"
> ...



Another good idea. One of the reasons I started this thread was hopefull to get other peoples ideas as I'm sure they are likely to be much better than mine.
I must add, I agree 100% with your comments on how friendly and informative this site is.


----------



## lenny (Dec 5, 2007)

*A picture says a thousand words*

Or is it paints ?. I know where you're coming from Geoff. But I'm still struggling to post my favourite pics.
I wonder if Admin would consider increasing the file size allowed on this site as I have loads of old pics that I would like to share with you all but can only do so in thumbnail format.
I've tried using my camera on the lowest (economy) mode but the quality of pics  are not good.

If you search this site you will find some awesome pics,especially the ones of Scotland by Hillwalker,I think , I dont know how they do it.
My camera is nothing special,just a £70 ,7 mega pixel bog standard pocket camera


----------



## sundown (Dec 5, 2007)

lenny said:


> Or is it paints ?. I know where you're coming from Geoff. But I'm still struggling to post my favourite pics.
> I wonder if Admin would consider increasing the file size allowed on this site as I have loads of old pics that I would like to share with you all but can only do so in thumbnail format.
> I've tried using my camera on the lowest (economy) mode but the quality of pics  are not good.
> 
> ...




hi, lenny try this,

go to          
http://photobucket.com/?link=topmenu

and join, then follow on screen instructions to upload your photos

then, once you have your photos uploaded you can 
click the img code under the photo and paste them into the 
"insert url box" on your message 
hope this helps
sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> Or is it paints ?. I know where you're coming from Geoff. But I'm still struggling to post my favourite pics.
> I wonder if Admin would consider increasing the file size allowed on this site as I have loads of old pics that I would like to share with you all but can only do so in thumbnail format.
> I've tried using my camera on the lowest (economy) mode but the quality of pics  are not good.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more about Hillwalkers awesome pics.

 Was going to suggest photobucket but Nick beat me to it.


----------



## sundown (Dec 6, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Couldn't agree more about Hillwalkers awesome pics.
> 
> Was going to suggest photobucket but Nick beat me to it.




sorry, geoff but short sentances, thats the trick!!!!
   sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

sundown said:


> sorry, geoff but short sentances, thats the trick!!!!
> sundown



I'll give you 10 out of 10 for that one.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 6, 2007)

*Photos*

I can't manage to post Photos either, ***** reccomended me to open an account in Photobucket which I have done but getting them from there to hear!!! now thats a tricky one. Maybe if ADMIN could post a thread of very simplistic instructions for those of us that are Informationcommunicationtechnologically challenged then we could all see whateverone else has got ( in the best possible taste) of course.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 6, 2007)

i use lunapics.com, and i find it ok to use. i upload from my pics file,then host then copy and paste to my message, silly it seems easier to do it than explain how to do it .


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> I can't manage to post Photos either, ***** reccomended me to open an account in Photobucket which I have done but getting them from there to hear!!! now thats a tricky one. Maybe if ADMIN could post a thread of very simplistic instructions for those of us that are Informationcommunicationtechnologically challenged then we could all see whateverone else has got ( in the best possible taste) of course.



Hi Rick.
The way I manage to transfer mine is:-

Left click on "img code" the box then becomes highlighted in blue, (ignore yellow "copied" flag).

 Right click on blue box, left click "copy".

Use right click - paste directly into here ( dont use "insert image" facility)

Don't know if it's right but it works for me.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2007)

*Posting Snapshots*



tresrikay said:


> I can't manage to post Photos either, ***** reccomended me to open an account in Photobucket which I have done but getting them from there to hear!!! now thats a tricky one. Maybe if ADMIN could post a thread of very simplistic instructions for those of us that are Informationcommunicationtechnologically challenged then we could all see whateverone else has got ( in the best possible taste) of course.



Done a trial run this very minute with trying to post a snapshot onto Wild Camping. 1) open up Photobucket. 2) Sign in. 3) Click on the snapshot you want to show up on Wild Camping.
4) To the right of snapshot look for list of types of images and click on (IMG Code) Then go to the top and click COPY. 5) Close Photobucket. 6) Go to Wild Camping and click on reply, your reply box will open. 7) Click in the reply box to put your cursor in it, then, go to the top and click PASTE. Presto you have it. That is the way I done it a few minutes ago. Best of luck.


----------



## lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Just tried David and Ann's suggestion, Lets see if it works.

If the picture appears,then this is a view of the firth of forth from Preston Pans,We nearly stayed there last weekend.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> Just tried David and Ann's suggestion, Lets see if it works.
> 
> If the picture appears,then this is a view of the firth of forth from Preston Pans,We nearly stayed there last weekend.



Hi Lenny, great view of the Firth and the back end of your MH. Wonder what the front end looks like!!!!


----------



## lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Yippee I did it 

Problem is its the wrong photo, That was a snap of Hadston beach the next morning, Also the snap is too big for my monitor. Hope this one works,this should be the bay at Preston Pans.

Thanks all for your help,,Lenny


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 6, 2007)

Lenny
In Photobucket, you can resize your pics to Message Board size before you Copy & Paste them on here.
They will then fit in a lot better, and everone can see the pic in its entirety without scrolling from left to right.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 6, 2007)

When you click on your photo in Photobucket, there is a box at the top left hand side of the pic to resize it.
Choose the Message board size, and then copy the img link.

It will then paste on here like this...


----------



## lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

Biker Jeff said:


> When you click on your photo in Photobucket, there is a box at the top left hand side of the pic to resize it.
> Choose the Message board size, and then copy the img link.
> 
> It will then paste on here like this...



Wow. Nice bike Jeff. I've just resized a snap and gonna try it now.
It's a snap of me and Tonyfu (another member) on Hadston beach.

We met there by chance for the first time (nice bloke)


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks a nice spot to park up.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 6, 2007)

No probs Graham.
As far as the bike sparkling, can you tell i have shares in Autosol.


----------



## lenny (Dec 6, 2007)

One more snap,if you don't mind
This one is just for Sundown and Paddy


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 6, 2007)

Views of the sunset at Chesil Beach Nr Weymouth, when i was parked at Chickerel a few weeks back...


----------



## sundown (Dec 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> One more snap,if you don't mind
> This one is just for Sundown and Paddy



thanks lenny,
we'll have to start calling you "joseph" 'cos you've seen the promised land!

   sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad to see you got sorted. Nice pics.


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2007)

lenny said:


> Yippee I did it
> 
> Problem is its the wrong photo, That was a snap of Hadston beach the next morning, Also the snap is too big for my monitor. Hope this one works,this should be the bay at Preston Pans.
> 
> Thanks all for your help,,Lenny



Good on you Buddy


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 6, 2007)

Biker Jeff said:


> Views of the sunset at Chesil Beach Nr Weymouth, when i was parked at Chickerel a few weeks back...



Now that is what I call snapshots, Fantastic


----------



## tonyfu (Dec 7, 2007)

lenny said:


> It's a snap of me and Tonyfu (another member) on Hadston beach.
> 
> We met there by chance for the first time (nice bloke)



It was good to meet you as well lenny!  I'd been wondering how long it would be before we bumped into someone else from this forum on the Northumbrian coast.  Have had a look at Google Earth since you mentioned it and I've managed to save some photos of some of the sleepyspots that we've been to.  I'll try to post one.

Some great photos in this thread!

Tony


----------



## tonyfu (Dec 7, 2007)

Bamburgh Castle sleepyspot, Northumberland

Tony


----------



## lenny (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Tony for sharing this sleepyspot with us,did you get any pics of the castle from there?
Will definitely try this one out very soon (already added to my POIs).
Any other members when in this area should check out this castle,It,s Stunning.

P.S. These google earth snaps could be the way forward, especially when approach roads are unmarked on the map (see co-ordinates in bottom left hand corner).

Thanks again..  Lenny


----------



## lenny (Dec 7, 2007)

tonyfu said:


> Bamburgh Castle sleepyspot, Northumberland
> 
> Tony



I'm impressed with the ariel snap, how do you do that? (post the snap)
I've tried and can't do it.


----------



## tonyfu (Dec 8, 2007)

Lenny, in the Google Earth photo that I posted, I'm not sure if the co-ordinates in the bottom left hand corner of the photo are for the castle or the car park, because I put a marker in both locations on the photo.  Either way, there's not much distance between the two of them.

To post the photo on here all I did was use Google Earth to find an image that I wanted (by zooming in and out etc), then I went; file > save > save image (to save the photo on my computer).

Then I reduced the photo to 80% of its original size and then uploaded it to Photobucket and then posted it on here.  I'll have a look to see if I can get any interesting photos of the castle that would be worth posting.

Tony


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 8, 2007)

I think i have found the way thanks.


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 8, 2007)

RV-RAPTOR said:


> I think i have found the way thanks.




Hi RV RAPTOR
Your van looks almost identical to my Trigano Tribute conversion. Just wondered about the Phoenix sign on the bonnet.
Is that the conversion make ??


----------



## RV-RAPTOR (Dec 8, 2007)

HI BIKER JEFF yes phoenix-rv is name of converter he lives in wigan .


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)

*MView from Monsall head car park*




tresrikay said:


>



YIPEEEEEEEE I did It dont know how so I will TRY again THANKyOU THANKYOU THANKYOU ALL


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)

*The Roaches from Meerbrook C.S.*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 8, 2007)

tresrikay said:


> YIPEEEEEEEE I did It dont know how so I will TRY again THANKyOU THANKYOU THANKYOU ALL


  congrats to you ,it took me a while to post pics. i love the veiw at monsel head did you try the hotel??? .


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)

tresrikay said:


>



Yes I did it again, so thanks again folks.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)

mandrake said:


> congrats to you ,it took me a while to post pics. i love the veiw at monsel head did you try the hotel??? .



Yes went into the barn bit for a pint.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 8, 2007)

*Relaxing at Lochranza on Aran*


----------



## lenny (Dec 8, 2007)

Good on you Tresrikay. Thats quite a few learned how to post pics this week, hope this will keep the thread going and encourage more to send their snaps in.

Photo Gallery Rocks here's an ariel snap of a good spot on Hadston beach Northumberland.


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 8, 2007)

*nice pics*



lenny said:


> Good on you Tresrikay. Thats quite a few learned how to post pics this week, hope this will keep the thread going and encourage more to send their snaps in.
> 
> Photo Gallery Rocks here's an ariel snap of a good spot on Hadston beach Northumberland.



nice pics Lenny, who was piloting the helicopter?  Pity it's a wee bit too far for us for a weekend, Lovely spot though to do a bit of wilding.


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 8, 2007)

*Isle of Aran*



tresrikay said:


>



Been there a few times Richard in my younger years.  Used to go to gigs there but stayed in a tent and every time it rained!!!!!!! Still had a good time though.  Probably too inebriated to notice!!!


----------



## alanval (Dec 8, 2007)

lol so did I and stayed in a tent great times we had I imagine before your time though ....I was there in the swinging 60ies ..I must get into this photobucket thingy I  havent got that one of these nights when I have a spare hour i`ll give someone a shout for some help.so if you see me on run lol  ....


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 8, 2007)

*Keep It Quiet*



alanval said:


> lol so did I and stayed in a tent great times we had I imagine before your time though ....I was there in the swinging 60ies ..I must get into this photobucket thingy I  havent got that one of these nights when I have a spare hour i`ll give someone a shout for some help.so if you see me on run lol  ....



Keep it quiet but I was there too in the 60s!!! 1968/69/1970s Had to wash in a stream and  I didn't realise that other campers were doing whatever up stream!!! No caravans or camper vans just a soggy field


----------



## alanval (Dec 8, 2007)

lol I was the one up the stream Ha Ha          I was there when the Beatles had there first hit cant remember exactly but it was around November we were frozen but boy what a weekend ....,

 Val


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 8, 2007)

*col wet and windy*



alanval said:


> lol I was the one up the stream Ha Ha          I was there when the Beatles had there first hit cant remember exactly but it was around November we were frozen but boy what a weekend ....,
> 
> Val



Cold wet and windy and that was in julyAug time when we went.  Stayed with a friend who had relatives there one year and that was the warmest I
 have ever been there!!! Had a brilliant time everytime we went except when we came back with a ripped tent because the weather was so bad. My Dad laughed when he met me at the railway station in Glasgow as I looked like a drowned rat!!


----------



## sundown (Dec 9, 2007)

lenny said:


> Thanks Tony for sharing this sleepyspot with us,did you get any pics of the castle from there?
> Will definitely try this one out very soon (already added to my POIs).
> Any other members when in this area should check out this castle,It,s Stunning.
> 
> ...



I re-installed google earth to have a look.
some great pics of the castle on there and looks like 
a great camping spot
must get down there in the spring!
also downloaded picasa free, great photo programme
recomended!
sundown


----------



## Biker Jeff (Dec 9, 2007)

RV-RAPTOR said:


> HI BIKER JEFF yes phoenix-rv is name of converter he lives in wigan .



I've not heard of this conversion company. Have you been happy with the quality of the conversion ?


----------

